# App no longer asks to go offline?



## Michael-MS (Sep 4, 2015)

If I minimize Uber App then it will go offline after 5-10 min without making the noise and prompting to stay online. Is there a way to fix this? It used to ask me to stay online while I'm reading forums or news on my phone.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

I think it's a new feature.


----------



## ChicagoHeat12 (May 6, 2015)

A new feature to screw you on your guarantee if you happen to be multitasking. Found this out this weekend.


----------



## mandreyka (Sep 25, 2015)

If IOS go to settings- notifications- uber app. Make sure notifications are on and set alert to alert in center screen.


----------



## Michael-MS (Sep 4, 2015)

mandreyka said:


> If IOS go to settings- notifications- uber app. Make sure notifications are on and set alert to alert in center screen.


Android unfortunately


----------



## X-Cabbie (Oct 27, 2015)

mandreyka said:


> If IOS go to settings- notifications- uber app. Make sure notifications are on and set alert to alert in center screen.


Does anyone know if there's a way to undo this "feature" in android? Also, does anyone know why uber would implement it in the first place? It seems beyond ******ed.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

That same situation occurred to me during the weekend and was driving me nuts as I had to go back to the Partner App every 10min to stay online. Somehow, since yesterday (Monday evening) Driver App (Android) gave me a warning pop-up to stay online or go offline. Maybe it was a bug during the original release? I'm running Partner App v3.58.0 Android.


----------



## Claw Dogs (Jul 7, 2015)

Try the the Tool for Uber Partner if you're using an android device.. (Shameless plug). It works on most devices...


----------



## Michael-MS (Sep 4, 2015)

I updated Partner app today and it seems to be fixed.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Mine always asks me before kicking me off.

Is it really so hard to bring up the app every few minutes to make sure you're still online? I'd hate to sit there reading my email while waiting for a ping only to discover I've been offline the whole time.


----------



## OBwan (Nov 2, 2015)

X-Cabbie said:


> Does anyone know if there's a way to undo this "feature" in android? Also, does anyone know why uber would implement it in the first place? It seems beyond ******ed.


They don't want you going into Lyft and Uber at the same time?


----------

